# LGD questions!



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

So, i've been reading up a lot about LGD care, training, etc, and my mom has given me the o-k to have one! :greengrin: 

So, my questions are:

-Is there any breed that roams less? I really want a Pyranese, but I know they are very prone to roaming, and I don't have a very big area for one to roam. 

-Could I keep my dog tied up to keep them from roaming? 

-Is there a particular breed that is more quiet then others? Do LGD reserve barking for only when it is needed? 

-How do you keep them entertained? Are they allowed to have toys and such (granted they do not become possesive of the toys)? 

And lastly-does anyone know where I would begin my search for breeders? I really want either a purebred LGD or a cross of LGD breeds. There's someone right now who has Great Pyr/Border Collie pups, but i dont really want any type of dog with border collie in it.

Thanks!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We adopted a adult pyrenees and it has been wonderful! Honestly I think it all depends on the dog. I was scared at first Venus would wander off--or stay up by the house instead of guarding the goats but all my fears were silly because she knows her job and she is very dedicated. She never leaves our property but she does come up to the house sometimes and lay under the bushes. She always heads right back to the goats and I know she keeps her eye out constantly for the goats wellbeing. 

Venus gets bones to chew-but no toys. She is ultra-submissive to my goats so with her I have no worries (again this depends on the particular dog)

If this is your first dog and you want a good fit I would reccomend looking up a pyrenees rescue in your area and work for them--I bet they have a few trained LGD that you could give a good home too and have them work well for you

I would not recommend tying a LGD up because then they could not due their job (however, right after you get it maybe tying it up until it get's used to it's home would be ok) I kept Venus behind the fencing and in the goats paddock/pasture. But in time she made little worm holes under my fences--so she can get anywhere she want's on the property now :ROFL: 

She only barks at any precieved "threat"


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Ali_1010 said:


> So, i've been reading up a lot about LGD care, training, etc, and my mom has given me the o-k to have one! :greengrin:
> 
> So, my questions are:*Congrats! you will love having LGD's the peace of mind is wonderful. I'd recommend you start your research at www.LGD.org It is an informative site. Also, I like the yahoo group WorkingLGD's...they have been very helpful. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

Thank you both so much!! 

Myfainters-Is it crucial to have two? My neighbors on the property have a "puppy" (she's about two now) the LGD could play with when off the lead. Am I allowed to play with my puppy? (like wrestling?) Of course always enforcing I am alpha (i.e tackling puppy onto it's back, etc) Where did you get your puppies from? As for the trolley-i was thinking of that idea myself! Are they tied in the middle of the pen, or on the sides? My plan was to keep the puppy in a dog kennel in the goat pen-so that he/she could see and interact with them, but not be able to chase or bite them. And then letting the puppy out when i was out to supervise. I see you are in Lancaster, which is not too far from me. I talked to a breeder today, but the shipping costs would average out about $500, which is just too much to spend on shipping alone for me. My friend got both her gaurdians for 200 or less. 

Last question-How do your LGD's react when you take your girls to a show? I'm not a large enough breeder yet to have *that* many goats that I would leave some at home. I would just leave my one wether home...will the dog freak out?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Ali_1010 said:


> Thank you both so much!!
> 
> Myfainters-Is it crucial to have two? My neighbors on the property have a "puppy" (she's about two now) the LGD could play with when off the lead. Am I allowed to play with my puppy? (like wrestling?) Of course always enforcing I am alpha (i.e tackling puppy onto it's back, etc) Where did you get your puppies from? As for the trolley-i was thinking of that idea myself! Are they tied in the middle of the pen, or on the sides? My plan was to keep the puppy in a dog kennel in the goat pen-so that he/she could see and interact with them, but not be able to chase or bite them. And then letting the puppy out when i was out to supervise. I see you are in Lancaster, which is not too far from me. I talked to a breeder today, but the shipping costs would average out about $500, which is just too much to spend on shipping alone for me. My friend got both her gaurdians for 200 or less.
> 
> Last question-How do your LGD's react when you take your girls to a show? I'm not a large enough breeder yet to have *that* many goats that I would leave some at home. I would just leave my one wether home...will the dog freak out?


I wouldn't allow my LGD's to play with any non LGD breeds in the goat pen...and I wouldn't allow ANY play with another type of dog until they are at least 6 months old and have settled into a routine. Reason being...your number 1 chance of predators for your goats is likely going to be stray dogs, coyotes and coy dogs if you're in CA. Letting your pup get used to letting other dogs in the goat area will do just that...make your dog think it's ok to let dogs in with the goats. You DON'T want that. My LGD's come out (only in the last 2-3 months and they just turned 3 years old) with my little Shiba...they allow her to be near them but she is NOT allowed in the goat area...I like that. (Especially since she likes to bite goat faces!!!) 
I don't EVER refer the breeders I rescued my LGD pups from. I love my dogs but a less experienced owner would have been forced to euthanize my LGD's by now because of their poor breeding. Sometimes a cheap dog ends up costing you a lot of heartache as well as $ so make sure you get what you can afford but don't sacrafice quality....especially being new to LGD's. I am going to be switching to Spanish Mastiff LGD's eventually. LOVE 'EM! LOL

I do recommend getting a pair of LGD's. If you can't afford it than obviously 1 is better than none...but 2 is always better than 1. 

A kennel run in the goat area is always a great way to start the pup/pups. That's how mine started. They went on the trolley line at 6 or 7 months old...One in the buck pen and the other in the doe pen.

My dogs are fine when we go to shows...but my herd is not small!  I wouldn't think the dogs would stress too much though as long as they still have one goat.


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your help!! 

Ahaha I love Spanish Mastiffs as well, I didn't know they could be LGDs!! :O


Do you have any leads by chance on any breeders in CA?


----------

